# What games do you want a sequel to?



## tatsu-okami (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry if there's already a thread like this; I looked through the search engine but didn't find one.

Anyways, what game struck you as so amazing that you practically demand that a sequel be made?  My personal pick is Okami; I know about Okamiden coming out, but I think Okami deserves a proper console sequel as well.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Why? Okami was practically MADE for the DS. I mean seriously.

Anyway, Bayonetta. Shuthefuckup I love it.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bayonetta is some crazy s***...Not sure if I can cuss yet, I haven't finished the rule book yet. >_> But, yeah...If Halo 3 had a direct sequel, I would die...Or Half Life 2 finally finished...


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd like to see a third game in the Legaia series on the PS3.


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

was there a thread like this before? I think there was, but I'll post here anyways.

I think they should make a sequel to Star Fox, Conker's Bad Fur Day, and they need to finally come out with the third installment to the Half-Life series.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> was there a thread like this before? I think there was, but I'll post here anyways.
> 
> I think they should make a sequel to Star Fox, Conker's Bad Fur Day, and they need to finally come out with the third installment to the Half-Life series.


This is my man, right here. Thank you. Half-Life, FTW.


----------



## tatsu-okami (Sep 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> was there a thread like this before? I think there was, but I'll post here anyways.
> 
> I think they should make a sequel to Star Fox, Conker's Bad Fur Day, and they need to finally come out with the third installment to the Half-Life series.


 I tried to find a thread like this with the search engine, but I couldn't find one for the life of me.  And I agree that a new Star Fox is long overdue.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

There have been countless threads just like this one before. 

Again: 
Aggressive Inline (http://cube.ign.com/objects/017/017515.html)
NHL Rock the Rink (http://www.gamespot.com/ps/sports/nhlrocktherink/review.html)
Trickstyle (http://uk.dreamcast.ign.com/articles/161/161333p1.html)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Conker's Bad Fur Day, and this time don't chicken out on the language.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 2, 2010)

Half Life 2: Episode 3
Next Quake
Next Doom
Maybe another Zelda?


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

Einhander

And mirrors edge would be pretty cool :c


----------



## Lammergeier (Sep 2, 2010)

zelda needs more sequels


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> Maybe another Zelda?


 


Lammergeier said:


> zelda needs more sequels


 
Working on it, derp.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2010)

thelaughingcheese said:


> Half Life 2: Episode 3
> Next Quake
> Next Doom
> Maybe another Zelda?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rage_(video_game)

That's what Id's working on. It looks awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

tatsu-okami said:


> I tried to find a thread like this with the search engine, but I couldn't find one for the life of me.  And I agree that a new Star Fox is long overdue.


A remake is in the works, which will probably pave the way for more installments in the series.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney 2

Come on, Capcom; it's been like 3 years since you said you were making it, why don't you actually start doing something to make it real already?


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2010)

A proper sequel to Unreal.  Not Return to Na-Pali or Unreal 2 (which had almost nothing to do with the Unreal universe apart from the inclusion of the Skaarj), but something where you actually fight in the Seven Day  Siege and eventually take out the huge mothership that's about to destroy earth.

A sequel/remake of an old game called Gearheads would be cool too.  Some very fond memories are attached to that game.


----------



## Shireton (Sep 3, 2010)

Bioforge.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't know about a sequel per se, but I'd like to have more levels in _Flower_.  And a new patient in _Die Anstalt_.  Just about everything else I've played already has or is a sequel.


----------



## Shico (Sep 3, 2010)

More Pikmin please...endless game options there, just extend the Pikmin 2 plot: different places to explore, put in tons of shit to collect (add in funny names for said shit, like how they called a bottle cap an alien bilboard, to keep things interesting) maybe add a few new badies, and toss in at least 1 new pikmin color and BAM I'll buy it.


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Sep 3, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rage_(video_game)
> 
> That's what Id's working on. It looks awesome.


 

They said they were making a doom 4 but it's not going to be a sequel. Much like how Quake 2 was not a sequel to the first one.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 3, 2010)

Half Life, Beyond good and evil, Morrowind.

Everything else that actually deserves sequels is getting some, woo.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 3, 2010)

- Chrono Trigger/Cross (plllllzzzzz plz plz plz)
- DARK CLOUD 3



FancySkunk said:


> Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney 2
> 
> Come on, Capcom; it's been like 3 years since you said you were making it, why don't you actually start doing something to make it real already?


 
YES plz I want my Apollos back ;.;


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

Zydala said:


> - Chrono Trigger/Cross (plllllzzzzz plz plz plz)


 
Or better yet, can we disregard _Cross_ and give _Trigger_ a sequel wherein Magus finds his sister and gets to be happy for once?

/I'm horrible, I know.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2010)

Zydala said:


> - Chrono Trigger/Cross (plllllzzzzz plz plz plz)


A group of fans was making one, but it was scrapped due to copyright infringement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YELRuYNBRDk


----------



## Kajet (Sep 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> A group of fans was making one, but it was scrapped due to copyright infringement.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YELRuYNBRDk


 
I'm pretty sure that was a fan-made game that was scrapped due to legal reasons...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a fan-made game that was scrapped due to legal reasons...


Too slow.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 3, 2010)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the System

Thank you very much, Blizzard... killing my favourite game...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 3, 2010)

Quake 1. Half-Life. Star Fox. Earthbound/Mother. Sonic Jump (Its a mobile game).


----------



## The DK (Sep 3, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Einhander


 
this, that was so awsome.

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 3, 2010)

Star wars republic commando. I need to know if sev really died or just got captured. 
Tron 2.0 killer app. This was a fun shooter with some fun multiplayer. Kind of generic fps game play, but it was god damn fun
Dead Space. Ya , i know there making dead space 2, but i want it now  
Mirrors Edge. Free roam and multiplayer please


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 3, 2010)

Star Wars: Battlefront. That was the most kickass Star Wars game ever. Period. I know there's a second one, but they need a third one...


----------



## Zydala (Sep 3, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Or better yet, can we disregard _Cross_ and give _Trigger_ a sequel wherein Magus finds his sister and gets to be happy for once?
> 
> /I'm horrible, I know.


 
no >:( cross was great (/bias)

also, if you know where to find it, in CC it's implied that there's someone in your team that is Magus :3c


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Megaman Legends 3

Cmooooooooon! I want closure to that series story damn it ><


----------



## Ames (Sep 4, 2010)

Star Ocean


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

really old game disclaimer
Timesplitters 4 needs to come sooner or later


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 4, 2010)

Bushido Blade. They made a couple, but they're due for a new one.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

A Capcom zelda.

They really didn't do a bad job on the GBC ones.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> A Capcom zelda.
> 
> They really didn't do a bad job on the GBC ones.


They did an AMAZING job. â™¥

Don't think Capcom would be able to pull of something like that nowadays though. Would love to see Veran featured in another game though. I have a soft spot for female villains.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They did an AMAZING job. â™¥
> 
> Don't think Capcom would be able to pull of something like that nowadays though. Would love to see Veran featured in another game though. I have a soft spot for female villains.


 
I'm finally getting around to finishing Oracle of Seasons.

I only have like like, 2 dungeons left. :v

Also, this isn't really a sequel, and it's not possible now, but another game by Douglas Adams. :c


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 4, 2010)

dragon51117 said:


> Star Wars: Battlefront. That was the most kickass Star Wars game ever. Period. I know there's a second one, but they need a third one...


 
battlefront 2 was the bomb, they really need to make a third one.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

3picFox said:


> battlefront 2 was the bomb, they really need to make a third one.


 answering question.  The fate of my game (timesplitters 4) and yours (battlefront 3) are both tipped into a problem.  The original developers (Free Radical Design) went bankrupt several years ago and were bought by a German game company named Crytek.  The reason Crytek bought them out is because after seeing games  out of them such as Timesplitters, Haze, perfect Dark, they saw a opportunity to grow their business. On September 29th, 2006 -  "Computer and Video Games claimed Free Radical Design was developing the game, but neither Free Radical Design nor LucasArts corroborated the claim".  This was shortly before the bankruptcy of free radical so the fate is unknown. as for free radical itself? "Crytek UK will move from Sandiacre to brand new offices in the new central Nottingham Southreef development. The Â£50 million pound investment will allow Crytek UK to "grow over the next few months".  Thats all I know.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mudkip be knowledged in the gaming area.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They did an AMAZING job. â™¥
> 
> Don't think Capcom would be able to pull of something like that nowadays though. Would love to see Veran featured in another game though. I have a soft spot for female villains.


 
They did Minish Cap, too! I liked that one a lot :3


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

The more i think about it, another Jedi Knight game would be nice 

also forgot to mention:
Star Wars battlefront. Battlefront 2 kicked ass, its a shame battlefront 3 never got finished 

Aliens vs Predator (2010). I really liked this game. Even though it was very buggy, clunky, and not anything new at all, i still had fun playing it. It would be very great to see rebellion add something new and exciting to the AvP franchise 

Half life 2. Episode three and maybe Half life 3. 

Dead Space Extraction. Despite extraction being an on rail shooter, i still had fun playing it with my sister and friends. Plus the story was cool for a dead space freak like my self. Would be nice to see visceral make another wii dead space game.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sonic Adventure 3
KOTOR 3 (made by Bioware)
Shenmue 3
another TMNT arcade style side scrolling beat em up by Konami
a true Mario 64 sequal...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> a true Mario 64 sequal...


 
I'd love to have another clock level.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Sep 4, 2010)

There definitely needs to be a sequel to mirrors edge.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2010)

The DK said:


> Legend of Dragoon



Sequel on the PS3 needs to happen. :] 



chaomasterr said:


> Sonic Jump (Its a mobile game).



Sonic Jump 2 â€” Sonic News Network


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

dragon51117 said:


> Mudkip be knowledged in the gaming area.


 somewhat I just worked for free radical for a bit before the bankruptcy
I am very up to date on releases, delays, reasons etc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 4, 2010)

Borderlands.

Needs to be more difficult.  >_>


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 5, 2010)

The world of *Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem* desperately needs to be revisited.  Scrap the not-so-popular *Too Human* trilogy, Silicon...  The story possibilities with the Tome are endless.

Square Enix needs to stop it with the portable-only pseudo-sequel bullshit and give us *Kingdom Hearts III* for the PS3/360.

The series was abandoned after the tremendously unpopular *Dragon Quarter*, but I think now's a great time to bring the franchise back to life with *Breath of Fire VI*.  I KNOW I'm not alone on that one!

Koichi Ishii needs to get that stick out of his ass and make a REAL *Seiken Densetsu* follow-up.  It's been over 15 years since part 3, and the *Mana* games have been a letdown ever since.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 5, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> Koichi Ishii needs to get that stick out of his ass and make a REAL *Seiken Densetsu* follow-up.  It's been over 15 years since part 3, and the *Mana* games have been a letdown ever since.



This is the closest you'll probably ever see of a true sequel.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 5, 2010)

Mirror's edge

1. The Ending sucked
2. The game was too fun to stop playing
3. needs editable levels.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

AGE OF MYTHOLOGY NAO!


----------



## Stizaar (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes! Yes! Age of Mythology! Also Dungeon Keeper!


----------



## Kajet (Sep 5, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> The world of *Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem* desperately needs to be revisited.  Scrap the not-so-popular *Too Human* trilogy, Silicon...  The story possibilities with the Tome are endless.
> 
> Square Enix needs to stop it with the portable-only pseudo-sequel bullshit and give us *Kingdom Hearts III* for the PS3/360.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Breath of Fire, Seiken Densetsu, and Eternal Darkness.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd like to see a sequel to The World Ends With You, for the Nintendo DS.

That game was badass.


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 5, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Mirror's edge
> 
> 1. The Ending sucked
> 2. The game was too fun to stop playing
> 3. needs editable levels.


 
If anything, I feel *Mirror's Edge* was more of a "tech demo" than an actual game.  It was beautifully designed.  The controls were fluid.  The action was a blast.  I had similar feelings for *Heavenly Sword*.

But it was all over in less than six hours for me, with nothing left but time trial runs and hidden cases to find.  I'm glad I paid only $20 for it, but I pity those who shelled out $60 upon its initial release.  A bigger, longer sequel that puts more emphasis on execution and replayability over design would be awesome.  The concept is fantastic, and it needs to be pushed to the limits.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2

That's right, Sally... I want a Left 4 Dead 3...


----------



## Azure (Sep 7, 2010)

Stizaar said:


> Also Dungeon Keeper!


 YES! Incredible game, and plenty expandable possibilities. Also, I'd love to see a System Shock 3(Shodan isn't dead, remember?), and Episode 3 for Half Life(And lets not go out with a whimper).


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

Diablo 2, Portal, Half life 2:EP2
Takes long!!!!


----------



## Krallis (Sep 7, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Morrowind.


 
There is a sequel to Morrowind, its called Oblivion 


Anyway.

Freespace 2 and Dungeon Keeper 2, they are both in dire need of sequels.

There would be a few others but they have sequels that were announced this year or before 
(Golden Sun and Mechwarrior)


----------



## Barak (Sep 7, 2010)

Arcanum :3


----------



## Stizaar (Sep 7, 2010)

Morrowind as well. Forget tamriel, i want to revisit that weird, wonderful but incredibly bleak place.

(and become a werewolf :3)


----------

